# Looking for Dove Hunts



## Michael F Sights (May 5, 2017)

Looking for Opening day hunt and later season hunts. Opening day will need room for 3, later hunts 1-2. Looking for within 2 1/2 hrs of Alpharetta. Please let me know if you have room & cost.

Thanks in advance - MFS


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Dove*

oconeeridge.com
We will have a couple of shoots. friend me on facebook and get info. Rusty Rhodes Sandersville 4782322559


----------



## casey0802 (Jul 24, 2017)

We shoot at a couple of WMA'S within an hour of Dacula...
also Butler Ga has a dove club for 200.00 and they shoot a different field about every weekend...

Brian  912-977-3510


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 24, 2017)

Give us a call. We have been doing dove hunts for 10+ years and have a few memberships still available. you can look us up on the web at www.redfernplantation.com and give us a call if you have any questions.


----------

